# Er ist wieder da!



## Katzengehirn (26. Juli 2003)

hey leute! ja! ich bins katzengehirn....
auch wenn mans kaum glauben kann aber ich bin wieder da!
ich kam ne ganze weile nicht auf die ab page weil mein explorer kaputt war!

es hat nichts geholfen...kein update auf 6.0 und auch sonst nix...
ausser format c: 
warum ich nicht vorher format c: gemacht habe!?! weil ich zu viel kram von der arbeit drauf hatte...technische zeichnungen, wochenberichte und den ganzen kram für die prüfungs vorbereitung!

aber jetzt ist die zwischenprüfung vorbei (mit 2 bestangen  )

so....meinet wegen könnt ihr das in nen anderes board verschieben wenn das hier nicht rein passt!

wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal sagen würdet was hier so neu is und was ich alles verpasst habe!

@ forellenudo

hab noch 2 angelvideos von dir! die willst du doch sicher zurück haben...oder? hehe 
also man hört sich!

MFG Peter


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (26. Juli 2003)

erstmal willkommen zurück und glückwunsch zur gelungenen prüfung.
dann einzige, was meiner meinung nach neu ist, ist die schnellantwort.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Mühle (26. Juli 2003)

das ist ja ein Ding. Und ich dachte schon das würde nichts mehr werden! 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Katzengehirn (26. Juli 2003)

tja wie du sehen kannst isses doch was geworden!   

das ganze hätte ja auch schneller gehen können aber da ich den besten provider der welt habe (aol) und da man auf der schönen aol oberfläche nicht auf alle internet seiten kommt....bin ich auch mit aol nicht auf die ab page gekommen 

aber jetzt habt ihr mich ja wieder! hehe


----------



## Mühle (26. Juli 2003)

@ katzengehirn

schön, dass Du wieder da bist. Dann organisier mal schnell das nächste AB-Treffen. Nach dem letzten "kleinen" Treffen am Kanal mehren sich die Stimmen, wie ich höre.#h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Katzengehirn (26. Juli 2003)

am kanal? sag jetzt nicht das ihr am Datteln Hamm oder am Dortmund Ems kanal wart! wenn ja dann ......dann....arrrrr das is doch nichmal 10km von mir weg....aber ihr wart sicher weiter weg oder?

ich soll das nächste treffen organisieren? öhm *organisier* *organisier* *organisier* *organisier*....mh klappt nicht sorry...hehe

aber hätte echt lust auf ein neues treffen!

MFG Peter


----------



## Mühle (26. Juli 2003)

War ja beim Treffen leider selber nicht dabei. Aber ich denke, niemand hat etwas dagegen, wenn Du das nächste orgenaisierst.#h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Katzengehirn (26. Juli 2003)

naja was heisst organisieren...wenn man mal nachguckt...dann war das bis jetzt immer so das einer gesagt hat bzw nen tread auf gemacht hat mit irgend nem satz wie "leute lasst uns mal ein kleines ab treffen in ... machen!" und dann hat sich alles von selbst geregelt!...


----------



## Mühle (26. Juli 2003)

Nuja... 
Wenn das so ist, dann mach dochmal...#h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Katzengehirn (27. Juli 2003)

hehe jo werd mal gucken! hab ab dem 4.8 3 wochen frei! da könnte man ja mal was machen meinetwegen auch über 2 oder 3 tage!


----------



## Mühle (27. Juli 2003)

Na, das ist doch schon mal ein Ansatz. Wenn ich bis dahin wieder gehen kann, bin ich gern wieder dabei. Gute Nacht einstweilen.#h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## angeltreff (27. Juli 2003)

Welcom back. Ok, "AB-News" ist eventuell etwas anmaßend, aber sonst alles klar. )


----------



## hecht24 (27. Juli 2003)

welcome back peter
#h #h #h


----------



## Katzengehirn (27. Juli 2003)

albert mein freund! wird zeit das wir uns mal wieder sehen! mit dem chatter treffen ist es ja nichts geworden! leider....


----------



## Rotauge (28. Juli 2003)

Hab mich schon gewundert, wo du abgeblieben bist. Also dann #h


----------



## Forellenudo (28. Juli 2003)

Willkommen an Board du alter Schwede.

Wie gehts deiner Mutter?bestell ihr mal einen schönen gruß von mir

Die Videos schenk ich dir.

gruß udo#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Juli 2003)

Willkommen zurück an Board.#h


----------



## Katzengehirn (29. Juli 2003)

jo udo...das is aber nett von dir dankeschön!
meiner mutter gehts gut...gruß zurück!

MFG Peter


----------

